
Mozilla increases browser privacy with encrypted DNS - jwoodswce
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2019/09/10/mozilla-increases-browser-privacy-with-encrypted-dns/
======
flywithdolp
I'm impressed by how Brave and Mozilla are paying attention to users privacy

I'm using brave at the moment but I see so much news lately about Mozilla I'm
considering switching (Apparently changing a browser is a big decision for me)

